# 8800GTS 320MB oder 8800GT 1024MB



## Gen91 (7. Juni 2008)

Kann mir wer sagen, ob es sinvoll ist meine beiden 8800GTS mit je 320Mb rauszuschmeißen und dafür lieber 2mal nen 8800Gt mit 1024Mb einzubauen?? Und nich nur für AoC also andere Spiele würde ich auch gerne noch spielen können.


----------



## neon1705 (7. Juni 2008)

was den das fürne frage?Oo

überlegt mal genau

also ehrlich sowas sollte echt verboten werden zu fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brixx (7. Juni 2008)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich ein Austausch lohnen würde. Deine 2 GTS sollten auf alle Fälle ausreichen für alle derzeitig erhältlichen Spiele. Und der Vorsprung durhc die 2 GT dürfte gering asufallen.


----------



## Sn0wm4n (7. Juni 2008)

zudem sollte man sowieso auf die neue graka-generation warten, die in ein paar wochen rauskommt.


----------



## mendiger (7. Juni 2008)

die reichen doch für alle spiele bis auf crysis locker aus. hab eine 8600gt 512mb mit der kann ich fast alles auf höchsten einstlungen spielen und wenn du neue haben willst hol dir bald ne directx 10.1 fähige graka.


----------



## Philipp23 (7. Juni 2008)

An deiner stelle würd ich mir keine neue graka zulegen. Da Aoc sowieso verbuggt ist. Und mit einer High einstellung genauso grafik fehler hast etc.


----------



## Torador (7. Juni 2008)

Ganz abgesehen davon ist die Version der 8800 GT mit 1024 MB Grafikspeicher nicht wirklich besser als die mit 512 MB. Das ist bloß Augenwischerei, die Karte kann so viel Speicher gar nicht optimal nutzen.


----------



## Gen91 (7. Juni 2008)

Habe nur gefragt, da AoC bei mir dauern laggt und die FpS in die Kniehe gehen. Jetzt habe ich gehört, dass das an den 320MB VRam liegen soll und das Leute mit einer 8800Gt mit 1024 Mb durchgehen flüssig spielen können. Alle andern Spiele (sogar Crysis) laufen bei mir auf max flüssig.


----------



## TaLogos (7. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema AoC und GT 8800 1024MB

Ich habe von einer 7900 GT zur 8800GT mit 1024 MB Ram gewechselt.
Mit sehr hohen Qualitätseinstellungen und ner Auflösung von 1680*1050 kann ich AoC bei 30 fps und mehr spielen, durchschnittlich habe ich so um die 40, teils 120.
AA2x AF 4x. Texturen, Ground etc alles auf High, alle Schatten, Gras aktiviert ... Sichtweite 450m (reicht mir dicke) bei 600m+ habe ich deutliche fps einbussen.

Zum Thema SLI kann ich nicht viel sagen.
Im Vergleich zum Rechner eines Freundes ,der fast gleich ist jedoch ne 8800 GT mit 512 MB hat, kann ich sagen, dass die 1024 MB Variante deutlich besser ist für AoC.
Wie der Vorredner darauf kommt, dass die 1024 MB nicht voll genutzt werden, weiss ich nicht.

Also wenn Du dir überlegst ne neue oder neue GrKa zu holen würde ich nich bei deren Ram sparen.

TaL


----------



## Metran (7. Juni 2008)

es kann gar kein so großer Unterschied sein!!
Da alle GraKas mit dem G92 ein 256-bit Speicherinterface haben und dieses somit zum großen Flaschenhals wird... außerdem es kommt ja nicht nur auf die GraKa an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Juni 2008)

Es ist ein riesiger Unterschied bei AoC, ob du nun 320 oder 1024MB auf der GraKa verbaut hast. Die 320 sind in bestimmten Spiel-Bereichen schnell weg und dann muss der langsamere RAM herhalten.

Ob sich jetzt diese Geld-Ausgabe mit den beiden 8800GT aber unbedingt lohnt, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.
Da würde ich doch lieber auf die nächste Generation warten, schon weil dann die "alten" wieder im Preis fallen.


----------



## Torador (7. Juni 2008)

TaLogos schrieb:


> Wie der Vorredner darauf kommt, dass die 1024 MB nicht voll genutzt werden, weiss ich nicht.



Das kann ich dir sagen. Es wird bloß wie üblich versucht dem Kunden das "Viel hilft viel-Prinzip" für ebensfalls viel Geld zu vermitteln.

Zitat gameswelt.de: "... Eine vorherrschende Meinung verliert an Boden: Je mehr Speicher, desto bessere Performance. Dies kann in unserem Test nicht bestätigt werden. Im Gegenteil: Überwiegend fahrt ihr mit 512 MB Speicher den besseren Kurs, und das für weniger Geld."

http://www.gameswelt.de/articles/reviews/4...uege/index.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ra6nar03k (7. Juni 2008)

1.  die 320 und 640er gts haben keinen G92(mit 256 bit speicherinterface) chip sondern ein G80(mit 320 bit speicherinterface).
2. 1024 mb Grafikspeicher bringt keine Mehrleistung (außer bei gx2 Karten) und ist ein Marketingmittel
3. ich würde mir für den preis von 2 8800 gt lieber ne 9800er holen


----------



## Gen91 (7. Juni 2008)

@ra6nar03k welche 9800er meinst du denn? und außerdem habe ich auch gehört, das die 9800er nich so gut seien sollen bis jetzt,a ber ich kenne mich da leider net perfekt aus, dewegen frage ich ja^^.
Ach und könnte man auch ne 9800er mit ner 8800er im SlI verband laufen lassen?


----------



## Torador (7. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> @ra6nar03k welche 9800er meinst du denn? und außerdem habe ich auch gehört, das die 9800er nich so gut seien sollen bis jetzt,a ber ich kenne mich da leider net perfekt aus, dewegen frage ich ja^^.
> Ach und könnte man auch ne 9800er mit ner 8800er im SlI verband laufen lassen?



Nein, das geht nicht, nur gleiche Karten kann man im SLI betreiben.


----------



## ra6nar03k (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum Beispiel (kosten beide unter 230€)


----------



## Gen91 (7. Juni 2008)

is da ein unterschied bei de beiden karten?? und warum is die 9800GTX billiger als die 8800GTX??


----------



## Amorelian (8. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, ob es sinvoll ist meine beiden 8800GTS mit je 320Mb rauszuschmeißen und dafür lieber 2mal nen 8800Gt mit 1024Mb einzubauen?? Und nich nur für AoC also andere Spiele würde ich auch gerne noch spielen können.



AoC unterstützt bisher kein SLI, daher läuft es auf einer neuen 8800 GT mit 1024 MB wesentlich besser als auf Deinen beiden älteren 8800 GTS mit nur 320 MB.

Dazu kommt noch, dass die Memory Leaks mit 1024 MB wesentlich später zuschlagen bzw. fast gar nicht bemerkbar sind, da sie erst nach ca. 12 Stunden AoC spielen auftauchen etc.

Mit einer 8800 GT mit 1024 MB läuft AoC absolut ruckelfrei und auch frei von Grafikfehlern (habe das hier im Thread gelesen, ist kompletter Schwachsinn) perfekt auch mit 4xAA und 16xAF in sehr hohen Auflösungen, wenn das restliche System ebenfalls stimmt.

Ich kann für AoC eine Grafikkarte mit 1024 MB absolut empfehlen.


----------



## Preform (8. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> is da ein unterschied bei de beiden karten?? und warum is die 9800GTX billiger als die 8800GTX??



vielleicht wegen dem 256bit (9800) und 320bit interface (8800)


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, ob es sinvoll ist meine beiden 8800GTS mit je 320Mb rauszuschmeißen und dafür lieber 2mal nen 8800Gt mit 1024Mb einzubauen?? Und nich nur für AoC also andere Spiele würde ich auch gerne noch spielen können.


Eines kann ich Dir dazu sagen und zwar haben die Testberichte gezeigt das die Karte mit 320MB durch ihre schlechte Speicherverwaltung sehr schnell voll ist und es dadurch zu einbrüchen kommt da ja erst was raus muss damit wieder was rein kann was bei der 640MB nicht so schnell der Fall ist trotz schlechter Speicherverwalltung.
Die neueren Karten sind trotz ihrer geringeren Speicheranbindung etwas schneller das liegt an verschiedenen Faktoren.
Da kannst du auch 2 512MB Karten einbauen oder aber wenn du das Geld hast gleich die mit 1024MB weil du hast jetzt noch keinen Vorteil dadurch weil meistens noch keine 512MB gebraucht werden aber wer weiss wie das dann mit der DX10 Unterstützung aussieht.
Kommst du dann nämlich nur 1 MB drüber hast du wieder einbrüche.
Also wenn du das Geld hast kauf dir gleich die großen.
Ich habe selber eine 8800GT mit 512 MB und keine Einbrüche im Spiel


----------



## CâshRulz (8. Juni 2008)

Sacht mal, ihr gebt einfach querbeet nen Ratschlag nach dem anderen, hat den einer von Euch

a) seine Frage genau gelesen und
b) sich einer von Euch mal gedanken gemacht ihn zu fragen welches System er hat?!

Ins Blaue hinaus schreibt jeder grad seine persönliche Meinung, er braucht viel eher ne kompetente Antwort!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also würde ich vorallem gern wissen, was hast Du fürn System?! Zukunftsfähig soll dein System auch bleiben, hast Du
ja geschrieben.


----------



## buff_ed (8. Juni 2008)

CâshRulz schrieb:


> Sacht mal, ihr gebt einfach querbeet nen Ratschlag nach dem anderen, hat den einer von Euch
> 
> a) seine Frage genau gelesen und
> b) sich einer von Euch mal gedanken gemacht ihn zu fragen welches System er hat?!



Wenn er bereits 2 8800 GTS mit 320 MB hat dann setze ich voraus das er ein verhältnismäßig aktuelles System hat. 

Ich würde warten, wie bereits ein anderer User geschrieben hat, Mitte Juni erscheinen neue Karten von ATI und Nvidia wobei bereits die kleinere Variante von ATI (RV770 pro inkl. geringerem Stromverbrauch) einen kleinen Leistungsvorsprung erzielt. Jetzt eine GTX oder 2 GTS zu kaufen macht derzeit wenig Sinn da Du ja bereits über zwei ansehnliche Graka verfügst. 

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/g...-hd-4800-serie/


----------



## Gen91 (8. Juni 2008)

Ok ich habe jetzt 2 ratschläge gehört. Entweder die 8800GT mit 1024MB, oder die 9800GTS mit 512MB, kann mir nun jemand ganz genau sagen, welche besser ist??


----------



## Riffer (9. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe jetzt 2 ratschläge gehört. Entweder die 8800GT mit 1024MB, oder die 9800GTS mit 512MB, kann mir nun jemand ganz genau sagen, welche besser ist??



Bei AoC gilt (entgegen der Meinung diverser Hardware-Teste, dass mehr Speicher nicht mehr bringt), dass mehr Speicher *tatsächlich* mehr Leistung (bzw. weniger ruckeln) bringt. Somit wäre die 8800 GT mit 1024 MB besser. 

Mehr dazu findest Du in diesem Bericht, den auch Buffed gelinkt hat:
http://aoc.buffed.de/news/5677/age-of-cona...r-leistungstest


----------



## Solansolar (9. Juni 2008)

Wobei die 9800 GTX und auch die 8800 GTS 512 MB bei Einstellung High mehr Fps ergeben als die 8800 GT (mit 512 oder 1024M.
Der hohe Grafikspeicher wirkt sich nur bei höherern Auflösungen und weiteren Qualitätsverbesserungen (ala AA,Bloom oder AF) aus.


----------

